# What is the "180"?



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the 180 that folks are talking about on here?:scratchhead:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The 180 can be found here..

SurvivingInfidelity.com - Support for those affected by Infidelity


----------

